# Anzahl der Kugellager in Stationärrolle



## Pisolo (2. Dezember 2011)

Liebes Forum,

für meine erste Ausrüstung lese ich gerade über Rollen. Ich kann eigentlich immer als Hauptmerkmal nur die unterschiedliche Anzahl der Lager feststellen, habe aber ehrlicherweise gar keine exakte Vorstellung davon, wo die sitzen und was genau 7 Lager im Vergleich zu 3 Lagern bringen?

Hat jemand von Euch eine Explosionszeichnung oder kann das erklären?

Reicht für mich als Einsteiger eine Markenrolle mit sagen wir mal 3-4 Lagern für so um die 30 €? Oder bereue ich das innerhalb kürzester Zeit? Ich werde vermutlich nicht massiv in die Anglerei einsteigen, so gesehen muss mein Material keine hohen Belastungen aushalten, es sollte nur nicht von alleine kaputtgehen, wegrosten oder mich aktiv beim Angeln behindern...

Danke, Viele Grüße,

Pisolo


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Anzahl der Kugellager in Stationärrolle*

Hallo Pisolo,#h

lass dich nicht von der Werbung mit Angabe von vielen Kugellagern blenden.
Gute Kugellager kosten auch gutes Geld.Wenn eine Firma eine Rolle mit 8 Kugellagern für 35€ verkauft,dann ist 8X Schrott eingebaut.
Schau dir als Beispiel mal die alten DAM Quick Finessa an.Die hatten in der Regel 3 Kugellager,und waren auch nach 15 Jahren intensivem Gebrauch noch super.
Kaufe dir lieber eine Rolle mit 3-4 Kugellagern für 50€,als so eine Kaffeemühle zu 35€ mit 8 Kugellagern.:m


----------



## Pisolo (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Anzahl der Kugellager in Stationärrolle*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Pisolo,#h
> 
> lass dich nicht von der Werbung mit Angabe von vielen Kugellagern blenden.
> Gute Kugellager kosten auch gutes Geld.Wenn eine Firma eine Rolle mit 8 Kugellagern für 35€ verkauft,dann ist 8X Schrott eingebaut.
> ...


 

Gut zusammengefasst, danke. Und Glückwunsch zu Deinem hiermit erreichten 5000sten Posting, meine Güte! #h

So wenig allerdings "Viele Lager = gut" stimmt, dürfte "Teuer = gut" stimmen. Woran erkenne ich die dann? "Marke = gut"? "Deutsch = gut"? "Buntes eloxiertes Aluminum was mich anmacht = gut?" |supergri

Viele Grüße,
Pisolo


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Anzahl der Kugellager in Stationärrolle*

In unserem Forum werden täglich Fragen die Rollen und Ruten betreffen mehrfach erstellt.

Besser als sich auf geschönte Herstellerangaben zu verlassen ist es die hier vorhandenen Erfahrungen zu nutzen. Geh die Sache lieber anders an und formuliere Deine Fragen Deinen Anforderungen entsprechend, je mehr Infos hier gegeben werden desto besser sind natürlich die Empfehlungen.

Unsere Suche ist vorab ein gutes (gewünschtes) Mittel sich einen kleinen Überblick zu verschaffen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Anzahl der Kugellager in Stationärrolle*



Pisolo schrieb:


> Gut zusammengefasst, danke. Und Glückwunsch zu Deinem hiermit erreichten 5000sten Posting, meine Güte! #h
> 
> So wenig allerdings "Viele Lager = gut" stimmt, dürfte "Teuer = gut" stimmen. Woran erkenne ich die dann? "Marke = gut"? "Deutsch = gut"? "Buntes eloxiertes Aluminum was mich anmacht = gut?" |supergri
> 
> ...


 


Danke für den Glückwunsch,wäre mir selbst vermutlich nicht aufgefallen.:m
Aber mit den Postings ist es genau wie mit den Kugellagern.
Nicht die Menge machts.


So,jetzt zu Deiner Frage:

Wenn das Budget beschränkt ist,dann würde ich zu den etablierten Marken (DAM,Daiwa,Shimano) greifen.
Mit ein bisschen Zeitaufwand lassen sich durchaus auch Rollen,die 2-3 Jahre aus dem aktuellen Programmraus sind
für bezahlbares Geld finden.Damit kann man durchaus Qualitativ eine Klasse höher fischen.:m


----------



## Pisolo (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Anzahl der Kugellager in Stationärrolle*

Da hast Du natürlich recht, daher hier noch einmal meine konkrete Frage...:



Pisolo schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch eine Explosionszeichnung oder kann das erklären?
> 
> Danke, Viele Grüße,
> 
> Pisolo


 
Danke, Viele Grüße,
Pisolo


----------



## Bentham (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Anzahl der Kugellager in Stationärrolle*



Pisolo schrieb:


> Da hast Du natürlich recht, daher hier noch einmal meine konkrete Frage...:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sicher:
http://bit.ly/v20LWB


----------



## Pisolo (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Anzahl der Kugellager in Stationärrolle*



Bentham schrieb:


> Sicher:
> http://bit.ly/v20LWB


 

:m Sauber, das tat weh :m


----------



## pike-81 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Anzahl der Kugellager in Stationärrolle*

Mit der Anzahl der Kugellager werden oft nur Kunden gelockt. Aber einige sollten es schon sein. Z.B. am Schnurlaufröllchen, der Spulenachse oder der Kurbel. Viele Lager sind aber auch anfällig für Schmutz oder Salzwasser. Dafür gibt es spezielle Lager.
Hier mal ein Link zu einer Explosionszeichnung von Shimano. Kugellager=Ball Bearing:
http://fish.shimano-eu.com/media/fishing/techdocs/en/STR3000SFD_v1_m56577569830773631.pdf


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Anzahl der Kugellager in Stationärrolle*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Mit der Anzahl der Kugellager werden oft nur Kunden gelockt.* Aber einige sollten es schon sein. Z.B. am Schnurlaufröllchen, der Spulenachse oder der Kurbel.* Viele Lager sind aber auch anfällig für Schmutz oder Salzwasser. Dafür gibt es spezielle Lager.
> Hier mal ein Link zu einer Explosionszeichnung von Shimano. Kugellager=Ball Bearing:
> http://fish.shimano-eu.com/media/fishing/techdocs/en/STR3000SFD_v1_m56577569830773631.pdf


 

Für meinen Anspruch das Minimum:

Lagerung der Achse, rechts/links,Rotor und Lager des Schnur-
laufröllchens (evtl. auch anderes Lager als Kugel).
Diese aber von bester Qualität.Was darüber hinaus geht,Luxus (ich liebe ihn) und Besitzerstolz.:m |rotwerden


----------



## FisherMan66 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Anzahl der Kugellager in Stationärrolle*

Die guten, unkaputtbaren Rollen aus dem letzten Jahrtausend waren meist mit Gleitlagern ausgestattet. Ihre Getriebe bestanden aus Messing und Stahl. Das waren quasi generationsübergreifende Rollen 

Sonst schließe ich mich der Meinung der meisten hier an. Hochwertige Kugellager an den richtigen Stellen - alles andere hält auf.


----------



## vermesser (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Anzahl der Kugellager in Stationärrolle*

Richtig...bin auch der Meinung wie die meisten hier. Die Zahl der Kugellager sagt erstmal nix aus. Es gab früher Rollen mit einem oder keinem Kugellager, die ewig gehalten haben. Auch heute kommen sehr gute Rollen manchmal mit vergleichsweise wenig Kugellagern aus und sind trotzdem sehr gut.

Lass Dich nicht verwirren. Wenn Du konkret sagst, wofür Du eine Rolle suchst und was sie kosten darf, wird Dir hier garantiert geholfen.


----------



## sdg82 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Anzahl der Kugellager in Stationärrolle*

Hi,

da würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen. Überlege nun schon seit mehreren Wochen die Shimano Technium zu kaufen. Gerade die wenigen Kugellager bei dieser Rolle haben mich bislang vom Kauf dieser um die 150 Euro kosteten Rolle abgeschreckt.

Kann mir dazu jemand was sagen?

Ist die Rolle Ihr Geld wert trotz wenigen Lagern. Warum ist sie fast genau so teuer wie z.B eine Stradic, Stradic Ci4, Rarenium, oder auch andere Rollen von Daiwa die alle samt mehr Lager haben.

Wäre für den ein oder anderen Tip sehr dankbar !

Lg Sandro


----------

